# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  И месть моя будет страшна

## Irina

1. Мстя добpая, не злопамятная.
- Отомщу и забуду…
2. Мстя эгоистичная.
- Отомщу, чтоб мне лучше было….
3. Мстя извpащенная.
- Отомстить дяде шуpина матеpи тpоюpодной сестpы обидчика.
4. Мстя мазохистская.
- Отомстить себе…
5. Мстя детская.
- Умеpеть, чтоб все плакали.
6. Мстя подлая.
- Отомстить чеpез 20 лет.
7. Мстя склеpотическая.
- Отомстить не тому…
или вообще не отомстить…
или все вpемя забывать, что отомстил и мстить еще pаз…
8. Мстя супермодерская.
- Выслать в Бан.
9. Мстя Админская
- Hе выпустить из Бана.
10. Мстя умеpенная.
- Мстить 30 сек.
11. Мстя неумеpенная.
- Мстить всю жизнь
12. Мстя юзерская.
- Мстить всю жизнь и в pаю тоже огpызками от яблок забpасывать.
13. Мстя интеллигентская.
- Вызвать на дуэль на смычках от скpипки.
14. Мстя pабоче-кpестьянская.
- Спалить дом.
15. Мстя аpмейская.
- 2 часа стpоевой на плацу, с пpотивогазом.
16. Мстя модерская.
- Отомстить так, чтоб думали, что помог…
17. Мстя донжуанская.
- «Отомстить» чеpез жену.

----------


## Irina

*Страшная месть. Пособие для женщин* 

Застали мужчину с любовницей - присоединитесь, докажите что вы лучше, потом бросьте его.

Если мужчина разбросал по комнате носки, разлейте по кухне борщ.

Если после секса он отворачивается и храпит, захрапите во время секса.

Если мужчине не нравятся тупые, страшные подружки, заведите себе, красивых, умных, богатых друзей.

Если мужчине не нравиться ваша работа, устройтесь стриптизершей, это всем мужчинам нравится.

Если мужчина всё время замечает ваши маленькие недостатки, не замечайте его маленькое достоинство.

Если мужчина не встает с дивана, не выходите с туалета, посмотрим кто первый сломается.

Если мужчина не помогает вам на кухне, не помогайте ему в постели, пусть корячится.

Если мужчина отказывается называть тещу мамой, откажитесь называть его в постели "мой неутомимый ковбой".

Если мужчина не моет за собой посуду, тут всё просто - кормите его яблоками.

Если он пришел домой пьяный и не говорит, где был - уйдите из дома пьяной и не говорите куда пошли.

Если мужчина поднял на вас руку, то пусть с этой рукой и коротает все оставшиеся ночи.

Если вас мужчина в постели назвал другим именем, скажите, что он не угадал и в финал выходит другой участник.

Если мужчина купил летнюю резину, а не вечернее платье как вы хотели, пойдите на вечеринку в летней резине.

Если мужчина называет вас копушей, назовите его скорострелом.

Если мужчина отказывается ходить курить на балкон и курит в постели, постелите ему на балконе.

Если мужчина называет вас бревном, скажите ему чтоб этот дятел искал себе другое дупло.

Если мужчина стал контролировать ваш шопинг, начните контролировать его саунинг.

Если он смеется над вашей логикой, напомните ему как он 5 раз бегал за водкой.

Если мужчина не снимает во время секса носки, не снимайте во время секса колготки.

Если мужчина не носит подаренные вами стринги с сердечками, расскажите всем его друзьям, что у него есть стринги с сердечками.

Если мужчина упрекает вас, что вы симулируете оргазм, не симулируйте, пусть старается.

----------

